# 1969-1970 Italian bottle



## jswordy (Jan 17, 2015)

Fluted Italian bottle with Grolsch closure, circa 1969-70. I got a dozen of them in a carboy buy. Are they still made? (I know I can get the gaskets, thanks.)


----------



## jswordy (Jan 18, 2015)

I found where 6 of 'em brought $9 and change in an online Goodwill auction.


----------

